# jobs available



## B & L G (Jun 24, 2008)

we are a couple thinking of moving to cyprus in the next 2 years my husband has 30 years experience in refrigeration/air conditioning what are the chances of this type of employment and in which areas ? thanks


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

would think all cyprus would be good for both
Tricia


----------

